
CVE-2016-4484: Cryptsetup Initrd Root Shell - campuscodi
http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2016-4484/CVE-2016-4484_cryptsetup_initrd_shell.html
======
eptcyka
Just hit enter a lot to get a shell of the rooty sort.

